# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Umfrage zu Zometa-Infusionen

## Anonymous1

Hallo liebes Forum,

schon mehreren Postings konnten wir leider entnehmen, daß trotz nachgewiesener Knochenmetastasen keine Bisphosphonate (Zometa) verabreicht wurden.

Stellt sich die Frage: Warum nicht? Mit dem Praxisbudget kann es eigentlich nichts zu tun haben... oder doch???

Bisphosphonate sind bei Knochenmetastasen doch inzwischen praktisch Standard und in diesem Krankheitsstadium Kassenleistung. Deshalb kann ich es nicht begreifen, daß es Urologen gibt, welche den M+-Patienten dieses Medikament vorenthalten.

Meine Frage ins Forum und in die SHG's:

1.) Welche diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen liegen bei Euch vor?
2.) Was konntet ihr (ggf. auch rechtlich) gegen solche Verweigerungshaltung von Urologen unternehmen?
3.) Wer gibt bei Euch die Infusion (Urologe? Onkologe? Krankenhaus? usw.)

Bitte auch sonst um hilfreiche Tipps zu diesem Thema.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Dieter,
ich bekam die Zometainfusionen vom Onkologen. (auf dessen Veranlassung) als ihm bekannt wurde, dass ich Osteoporose habe.
Gruß Horst a

----------


## merri1at

Da bei meinem Mann von Anfang an auch Knochenmetastasen festzustellen waren, bekam er ohne Probleme Zometa verschrieben.
Die Infusion bekommt er beim Hausarzt.
LG Marie

----------


## Tinka

hallo dieter,

mein mann hat zometa vom urologen rezeptiert bekommen, die therapie beginnt dort am kommenden mittwoch. er hatte gleich von anfang an die diagnose kn-metastasen.

es gab keinerlei diskussion darüber, der uro hat's einfach verschrieben (und ich bin umgefallen, als ich sah, was es kostet ..)

lg
andrea

----------


## Anonymous1

> es gab keinerlei diskussion darüber, der uro hat's einfach verschrieben


Genau so, liebe Andrea, stelle ich es mir auch vor. Aber leider sieht es so nicht immer aus.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe meine vierteljährlichen Infusionen, die ich prophylaktisch durch führen ließ, bis Mitte 2006 selbst bezahlt.

Im Juni 2006 habe ich entgegen des Rates meines Urologen (warum wollen sie das so genau wissen) eine Cholin-Pet in Ulm duchführen lassen und etwa zur Hälfte selber bezahlt (rd.  725). Ergebnis: Verdacht auf 3 Lymphknoten- und 2 Knochenmetastasen. Seither bekomme ich vom selben Uro ohne Probleme monatlich eine Zometaverabreichung auf Krankenkasse. 

Gruß Werner

----------


## Pamela

Hallo,

mein Vater hatte schon von Anfang an KM. Der Urologe hat ihm nur Flutamid und Zoladex verordnet. Die Zometa-Infusion bekam er erst von einem Onkologen den er aufsuchte. Mittlerweile werden die Infusionen (alle 4 Wochen) bei seinem Hausarzt durchgeführt. In 4 Monaten soll der Onkologe entscheiden, ob er weitere bekommt.

Mein Vater bekommt aber ständig den Hinweis wie teuer es denn ist.

Viele Grüße
Pamela

----------


## Anonymous1

> Mein Vater bekommt aber ständig den Hinweis wie teuer es denn ist.


Hallo Pamela,

aber davon lasst Ihr Euch hoffentlich nicht zu sehr beeindrucken! Mit solch seltsamen Feststellungen einiger Ärzte läßt sich unser bundesdeutsches Gesundheitssystem auch nicht verbessern.

Die besten Wünsche Dir und Deinem Vater!
Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Pamela.

selbst bei meinen sehr umfangreichen KM hat mein Uro nicht von Zometa gespochen (er wollt auch kein Stading verornen), ich habe alles selbst organisiert und bekomme es von meinem Onko (ist aber das Einzige was er für mich tut),seit dem ist Zometa monatlich selbstverständlich, kein Wort von Kosten. Eine 6 wöchige Zometagabe von mir aus veranlasst, wegen den evtl. "Zahnproblemen", waren nicht sinnvoll. Seit eure eigenen "Therapeuten" verlasst euch nicht auf eure Ärzte, sonst seid ihr verlassen!
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe mir sehr bald nach meiner Krebsdiagnose Zweit- und Drittmeinungen in Berlin, Heidelberg und Köln geholt. So unterschiedlich diese Empfehlungen auch waren, in punkto Zometa war man sich einig. Seither bekomme ich das Bisphosphonat problemlos alle vier Wochen von meinem Urologen verabreicht. In der Zwischenzeit ventiliere ich regelmäßig auch die Onkologen. Auch dort wäre Zometa kein Problem. Ich bleibe damit beim Urologen, weil er so ein netter Kerl ist  :L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich habe mir sehr bald nach meiner Krebsdiagnose Zweit- und Drittmeinungen in Berlin, Heidelberg und Köln geholt. So unterschiedlich diese Empfehlungen auch waren, in punkto Zometa war man sich einig. Seither bekomme ich das Bisphosphonat problemlos alle vier Wochen von meinem Urologen verabreicht. In der Zwischenzeit ventiliere ich regelmäßig auch die Onkologen. Auch dort wäre Zometa kein Problem. Ich bleibe damit beim Urologen, weil er so ein netter Kerl ist .
> 
> WW


So unterschiedlich ist das Leben:

Zur Zeit bemühe ich mich um einen Mann, welcher nach einem Vortrag zu uns kam. Soviel wußte er: Seit einem halben Jahr bekommt er die Spritze und er hatte 50 PSA. Befunde hätte er keine. Wir sagten ihm, daß er diese besorgen und wiederkommen solle. Im Laufe des nächsten Abends schob er mir dann die inzwischen besorgten Befunde übern Tisch. Aus dem Szintigramm sprang es mich dann an: Ossäre Metastasierung div. BWK + LWK. Beim Gespräch über dieses Papier wurde mir dann klar, daß der Mann die Bedeutung dieser Befunde nicht kannte und von seinem Urologen keine Aufklärung erhalten hatte.  Bittere Wahrheit:  Auch von  Infusionen  -sprich Zometa-  keine Spur.

Nicht alle Urologen sind nette Kerle.  Über Professoren-Tourismus  läßt sich allerdings auch diskutieren.

Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Forum,

im Anfangs-Posting schrieb ich:




> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> schon mehreren Postings konnten wir leider entnehmen, daß trotz nachgewiesener Knochenmetastasen keine Bisphosphonate (Zometa) verabreicht wurden.
> 
> Stellt sich die Frage: Warum nicht? Mit dem Praxisbudget kann es eigentlich nichts zu tun haben... oder doch???



Nach Lesen dieses Profils
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=798

und dieser Stellungnahme von Elke
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...65&postcount=5

müßte doch jetzt etwas mehr Interesse an der oftmals fehlenden Behandlung von knochenmetastasierten  PCa-Erkrankten entstehen. Ich bitte um weitere Berichte über die Versorgungs-Situation mit Zometa.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

man kann jedem, der PK hat nur empfehlen einer SHG, beizutreten, von den Ärzten kommt zu wenig Informatiom. Selbst ich als Schwerstmetastasierter habe erst durch die Zometainformation meines SHG-Leiters auf die Verschreibung durch meinen dadurch konsultierten Onko gedrängt. Die Verschreibung und Gabe ist seit dem selbstverständlich und kein Problem. Vertraut nicht zu sehr euren Ärzten, nehmt die Krankheitsbewältigung selbst in die Hand, vertraut nicht auf die Medikation der Ärzte.
Wenn im Forum mitgelesen wird, wäre es sinnfoll rechtzeitig zu reagieren und Fragen zu stellen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Pamela

Hallo an alle,

nein, wir lassen uns nicht entmutigen. Wir tragen jetzt alle Infos zusammen die wir von Euch bekommen haben und am 30. April hat mein Vater einen Termin bei einem anderen Urologen. Dort wird er alle Fragen stellen und wir sind gespannt, ob eine Änderung/Erweiterung der Therapie möglich ist.  Es ist ja vielen Patienten gar nicht bekannt, daß es für Krebspatienten mmöglich ist (und das ist bei *jedem* Arzt so) direkt mit der KV abzurechnen. Somit schmälert es nicht das Budget des Arztes und der anderen Patienten - wie es immer gerne dargestellt wird. 

So ist es früher (ich habe vor 20 Jahren als Arzthelferin gearbeitet) schon gewesen und dabei hat sich nichts geändert. Deshalb habe ich keine Schwierigkeiten eine optimale Behandlung für meinen Vater zu fordern. Aber man muss den Mut haben und es ebend fordern - und das leider immer wieder. Es ist wie ein Spiel das Spaß machen könnte, wenn der Anlaß nicht so ernst wäre.

Viele Grüße und viel Mut.
Pamela

----------


## Anonymous1

*Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom verlieren unter antiandrogener Therapie Knochenmasse  das Frakturrisiko wächst. Trotzdem erhalten nicht alle ein Bisphosphonat mit Beginn der Androgendeprivation. Ob sich eine spätere Knochenschutztherapie noch lohnt?* 

Zoledronat gilt als ein besonders potentes Bisphosphonat. Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom, die mit Beginn einer Androgendeprivation prophylaktisch diesen Knochenschützer ein Jahr lang alle drei Monate erhalten, verlieren nachweislich weniger Knochenmasse. Allerdings ist dieses Vorgehen in der Praxis keineswegs üblich. Empfohlen wird eher ein Monitoring der Knochendichte mit Bisphosphonat-Gabe erst bei nachgewiesenem Knochenschwund. 

Eine placebokontrollierte Studie ging der Frage nach, was die prophylaktische Gabe eines Bisphosphonats innerhalb von zwölf Monaten nach Beginn der Androgendeprivation überhaupt noch bringt. Randomisiert erhielten 61 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom ohne Knochenmetastasen ein Jahr lang Zoledronat (4 mg intravenös alle drei Monate) und 59 Placebo. 

Unter Gabe des Bisphosphonats war die Knochendichte im Vergleich zu Placebo nach einem Jahr signifikant höher: am Schenkelhals um 3,6%, an der Hüfte um 3,8% und an der Lendenwirbelsäule um 6,7%. Der Effekt war unabhängig davon, ob die Zoledronattherapie im ersten oder zweiten Halbjahr nach Beginn der Androgendeprivation eingeleitet worden war. Der antiresorptive Effekt des Bisphosphonats war auch an den Knochenumsatzmarkern ablesbar: Knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase und N-Telopeptid gingen unter Zoledronat signifikant zurück, während sie unter Placebo signifikant anstiegen. Die Knochenschutztherapie war gut verträglich; mandibuläre Osteonekrose und Nierenfunktionstörungen wurden im Laufe des Behandlungsjahres nicht beobachtet. 

* Fazit: Die prophylaktische Gabe von Zoledronat innerhalb eines Jahres nach Beginn einer Androgendeprivation ließ bei Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom nach zwölf Monaten die Knochendichte zu und die Knochenumsatzmarker abnehmen. Da eine antiandrogene Therapie oft mehrere Jahre dauert, sollte der Effekt des Bisphosphonats auch in Langzeitstudien überprüft werden.*

----------


## Pamela

Hallo,

mein Vater hat nunmehr den Urologen gewechselt und siehe da, für den jetzigen Arzt ist es gar keine Frage, dass mein Vater Zometa bis zu seinem (hoffentlich) natürlichen Lebensende bekommt.

Wisst Ihr, an wen man schreiben kann, wenn man einen Arzt empfehlen möchte?

Vielen Dank und alles Gute.
Pamela

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Vater hat nunmehr den Urologen gewechselt und siehe da, für den jetzigen Arzt ist es gar keine Frage, dass mein Vater Zometa bis zu seinem (hoffentlich) natürlichen Lebensende bekommt.
> 
> Wisst Ihr, an wen man schreiben kann, wenn man einen Arzt empfehlen möchte?
> 
> Vielen Dank und alles Gute.
> Pamela


Hallo liebe Pamela,

Du hast bereits sehr viel bewirkt, indem Du aktiv geworden bist und uns davon berichtet hast. Wenn Du in Deinem Profil eine Mail-Adresse hinterlegst und den Wohnort, kann man Dich erreichen und ggf. bezüglich der Urologen den guten oder schlechten Tipp erfragen.

Manche Urologen lernen besonders gut dadurch, daß ihnen Patienten weglaufen.

Danke Dir für die Mithilfe!
Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------

